# any AMHR ASPC show managers out there?



## Norah (Jan 2, 2012)

Hi ,

I am new at the AMHRASPC show management ...I have a few questions and cant get Cathy at the office today . I wondered if anyone knows the answer to my questions .

I have class lists of required classes for a rated show in AMHR division A, B ...ASPR ASPC , Modern, Modern Pleasure, ASPC classic and foundation... There are a LOT of classes on the required list ...we may have to go down to a B or C rated show ..my question is this :

How many classes from the AMHR A division and B division do we have to have ?

Same with ASPC ASPR ? I am a bit confused as to how many from each registry we need to have , and what day we can have our " fun Classes" such as a wooden log pull, barrel racing in a wagon ?? I didnt come up with this , but should be entertaining : ) Team hunter group jumping and Military ...I have no idea what this class is




can anyone help me understand how many are required and if the Registeries have to be separated by days ?

We have a 3 day show.,


----------



## Minimor (Jan 2, 2012)

You have to use all the classes marked required for AMHR Over & Under--I don't think there are different ratings for the AMHR shows, other than the regular show list vs. the fair class list which is somewhat shorter.

If you aren't using the fair class list, which has a very specific list of classes for each division & you must include all of the divisions (and you can add any extra classes from the optional lists to your fair show)--then you can pick and choose your divisions otherwise. You can choose to have a full AMHR show and then depending on what there are for ponies to enter your ASPC show, you can choose to have an A rated Classic show (with or without Foundation classes) without any Modern/Pleasure/Show Pony classes. If you have Modern/Pleasure/Show Pony exhibitors and want classes for them, you can choose to have full A rated shows for each division, or you can offer A, B or C rated shows for any/all of those other divisions/ Of course you can also choose to go with a B or C rating for your Classic division as well--I don't mean to imply that you can't! If you choose to have A rated for all divisions you do end up with a lot of classes. If you go with C rated, then you have very few classes in all.


----------



## Minimor (Jan 2, 2012)

Oh, I forgot to say--your "fun" classes can be mixed in amongst the rated classes, you don't have to hold them first, or last--when you submit your show book for approval the office will tell you if there is any problem with the order you have chosen. And no, you do not have to have the different registry classes on different days--shows generally alternate the classes--a section of AMHR followed by a section of Modern followed by Classic, followed by Show Pony and back to AMHR...or whatever order you choose to have them in.


----------



## Norah (Jan 3, 2012)

Thank you , this helps a lot ... We only have about 6 ASPC horses here in our Country , more AMHR though ... will work on this class list and ask Cathy too .

Minimor , would love to see photos of your Michigan horses ... send photos if you would like at [email protected]


----------



## Lewella (Jan 3, 2012)

I can email you some premium books from past show years if that will help too.





(Holly/Minimor likes my Willowlawn stallion's foals....a lot! LOL!)


----------



## Minimor (Jan 3, 2012)

> (Holly/Minimor likes my Willowlawn stallion's foals....a lot! LOL!)


Is it that obvious? Really, how can you tell, just because I have 5 of them and covet a couple of more of them?


----------



## Norah (Jan 4, 2012)

Hi cathy at the office covered a lot of the questions..she is great and knows her stuff. We got it worked out .



looking forward to the show thanks for your help guys : )


----------

